# Rattlesnake Arches via Ruby Horsethief - info on hiking from river needed



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

The hike is great. You go up the canyon farther than you might think, even past some narrow areas and small drop-offs where you might have to get creative to not get your feet wet, look for cairns, they are adequate. The canyon will open and either bear left or a side drainage opens on the left. In any case you go that direction. The trail switchbacks up some cliff bands and you end up on the ridge dividing rattlesnake and pollock canyons. At that point you join the main trail from pollock. Then it's more climbing until the bench all the arches are on. Total length is around 3-4 miles maybe? 
Last time I camped at bull draw it looked like rough going to go upriver to hike so we just stopped at rattlesnake and floated down to camp that evening. It's a great hike


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Last time I was there it took two of us about 2 1/2 hours to get up to them. We spent about three hours there viewing them and eating lunch. It took about an hour or better to get back down. We spent the night we put in, at Rattlesnake and hiked to them, early the next morning.

Head up the draw out of camp. Take a left where the stream bed splits. You will dead end at a big black ridge on your right. Follow the trail to your left. You will come to a huge rock outcropping with a steep gully. At the base of this, look to your left for the cairns that lead you up the shelfy cliff faces. At the top of them, stay right and follow the draw all the way to the top. You can climb the steep gully, but it's tough and loose the whole way. When you get to the top of that ridge, follow the trail to the right and keep climbing up. The very top ridge is where the arches are. I believe there are 8. When you come to the first one keep going, they will all be on your left. Hope this helps. Take LOTS of WATER.


----------



## melp (May 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

